# 1981 Evinrude 25hp....Ground wire issue



## caver101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Model number 25rcim.

The original '81 ground wire broke on the last time out right next to the starter. I have removed all the small stuff to gain access to the (-) terminal on the starter and put a new end on the ground wire, but there is not enough clerance to get a wrench or scoket on the head of the nut on (-) terminal of the starter.

Does anybody know if there is a "simple" way to remove the starter or get access to the (-) terminal on the starter?? If not its going to require major surgery and I wanted to go fish Thursday!!! Not sure I will have time to get all that done in time #-o 

Any advice is appreciated!!

edit:
part number 19 is what I am trying to get too:
https://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/diagrams/14953.cfm

Part #52 is what is so close to the (-) terminal on the starter. To remove part #52 is going to be a nightmare.....
https://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/diagrams/27336.cfm


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have the same motor, but no elect start. 
I'm wondering if you have a unique situation. My manual shows the starter terminal facing forward and is accessible just below the air silencer, as in pic below. Is that the case? Worst case, it appears all you need to remove is the air silencer.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Simple way is to pull the starter off. That being said, it isn't always easy to get to the starter mounting bolts. In cases like that, I use cheap old wrenches and sockets and make my own custom tools to fit one particular applications.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I did the project last night. And unlike the photo above my starter is turned 180 degrees. I had to remove the air box, all of the wires on that side of the motor, and about 8-12 bolts/screws to finaly get the starter mounting bracket off. Went back together quick. Total time was less than one hour. Much simpler than I thought it would be. I will try to remember to snap a photo tonight of how my starter is turned and what I had to do. I was so nasty during the project that I did not want to touch my camera, lol

Oh yea....it fires right up when I hit the start buttom now too [-o<


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea, someone put the starter on facing the wrong direction. That stinks. I'm glad you got the job done. Looking forward to seeing your pics. I may add electric start some day. -jasper



caver101 said:


> Well, I did the project last night. And unlike the photo above my starter is turned 180 degrees. I had to remove the air box, all of the wires on that side of the motor, and about 8-12 bolts/screws to finaly get the starter mounting bracket off. Went back together quick. Total time was less than one hour. Much simpler than I thought it would be. I will try to remember to snap a photo tonight of how my starter is turned and what I had to do. I was so nasty during the project that I did not want to touch my camera, lol
> 
> Oh yea....it fires right up when I hit the start buttom now too [-o<


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 21, 2009)

jasper60103 said:


> Yea, someone put the starter on facing the wrong direction. That stinks. I'm glad you got the job done. Looking forward to seeing your pics. I may add electric start some day. -jasper



Not after you check the price of either the kit, or the toothed flywheel and starter motor mount. I wanted to go electric start on mine. I cant figure out a way to make it a cheap conversion.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Have yall had any other issues with your motors?


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 21, 2009)

caver101 said:


> Have yall had any other issues with your motors?



I've only had it one season, but it's been a great running motor.


----------



## utahusker (Oct 23, 2009)

I cleaned the carb and re adjusted the low speed jet, and mine runs like a top. It starts on the first or second pull.
It's not much to look at, but it pushes my fat butt pretty fast.


----------



## caver101 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, I did not take any photos like I said I would.....but I did spend all day on the lake yesterday striper fishing from daylight till after dark. 8) 


only cought bass.....no stripe


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 28, 2009)

utahusker said:


> I cleaned the carb and re adjusted the low speed jet, and mine runs like a top. It starts on the first or second pull.
> It's not much to look at, but it pushes my fat butt pretty fast.



Hey, utah.
I saw a hood on fleabay. Cheap!

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OMC-1983-25HP-COWL-HOOD-JOHNSON-SEA-HORSE-25-HP-NICE_W0QQitemZ390101047710QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBoat_Parts_Accessories_Gear?hash=item5ad3d5999e


----------

